# Lily Allen: Endlich ist das Baby da!



## Stefan102 (26 Nov. 2011)

​
Welch eine freudige Nachricht: Die englische Musikerin Lily Allen (26) hat am gestrigen Freitag Nachmittag eine gesunde Tochter zur Welt gebracht! Der Name des bestimmt zauberhaften Mädchens ist leider noch nicht bekannt. Über die ganze Schwangerschaft hinweg haben Familie und Fans mit der Sängerin gebangt, ob dieses Mal endlich alles gut gehen wird. Denn Lily erlitt leider schon zwei Fehlgeburten – eine im Jahr 2008 und eine im Oktober 2010.

Nun ist die Geburt zum verfrühten Weihnachtsgeschenk geworden und die diesjährige Weihnachtszeit wird sicher etwas ganz Besonderes für Lily. Vieler Worte bedarf es da gar nicht und so twitterte Lily heute lediglich: „Absolut überwältigend!“ *Das finden wir auch und gratulieren Lily und ihrem Mann Sam Cooper recht herzlich zur Geburt ihrer Tochter!*

(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Katzun (26 Nov. 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch lilly!


----------



## grufti (26 Nov. 2011)

ach was süss


----------



## Q (28 Nov. 2011)

na endlich ists gut gegangen  :thx:


----------

